# Fat guy in need of help



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't sweat it, I'm a big fucker too. 6' 290 if I took a good shit this morning. 

Are you gonna be a brand new rider and never ever on a snowboard before?

If so I would go with a 159 length medium stiff to stiffer board. Fuck what the shop people say. It's easier to learn on something like a camber/rocker/camber type board. If the shop person doesn't know what that is, turn around and slap him. 

Get a lesson for the basics. Don't bother getting up on heel side from sitting down when your on flats, your too fat, I know.... roll over and get up on your toes, tell the instructor to suck a dick if they start bitching about it. You can try for your own amusement but just know it's harder when your starting, when your on steeper terrain, no problems. 

Never put your hands down to catch your weight, never land flat straight down, take an angle or roll it out... 

Also, get a stiffer boot and bindings, do yourself a favor and get some flow or other rear entry bindings and learn to strap in standing up.

Other fat guy out....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

> The Skunk Ape is our in-house big guy “dream board” project. Constant testing and refinement by Trevor Phillips, Krush Kulesza and crew make this the best larger gentlemen power freestyle stick on the planet.


http://www.lib-tech.com/snowboards/skunk-ape/

165/169 should be plenty of board for ya


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> http://www.lib-tech.com/snowboards/skunk-ape/
> 
> 165/169 should be plenty of board for ya


to learn on I just think it is alot to sling around. easier to get rental gear for now in a smaller size then move up a bit after you get the basics down. I actually rode a 159W for my first few years. I ride 165W now. But no problem going up to whatever size.... Tried riding a 152 once, fuck that noise.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

fatguysnowboard said:


> Ok so I want to start snow boarding I have skateboard for the longest time and still am I have good balance and not afraid of falling or work to learn something new. I'm 5"11 and 335lbs I want to get a board for my weight but no one makes boards for big people I'm here to see if anyone knows of a board that would work best for me and if someone wants to start making boards for fat people I want in Cuz I have looked ever were and they just don't exist to my knowledge thanks for the help. P.S no need for fat jokes and I know I need to lose some pounds


Hey man, no worries at all. I always drop some weight snowboarding. It exhausts the shit out of you. Argo, what about a 162-64? I get what you are saying, but something like a '64 carbon credit should be pretty good right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

sure, buy I wouldnt recommend buying anything right out of the gate for someone that has never snowboarded. Get a good rental/demo board. In reality a 62 isnt much bigger than a 59. 

The bigger you are, the harder it is to maneuver around, especially in the beginning. having a couple extra CM on the end of the board when trying to spin on the ground from ass to knees makes a difference. That is the only reason I recommend a little smaller to learn on but still long enough to have an edge for his size.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Don't sweat it, I'm a big fucked too. 6' 290 if I took a good shit this morning.
> 
> ….Get a lesson for the basics. *Don't bother getting up on heel side from sitting down when your on flats, your too fat, I know.... roll over and get up on your toes, tell the instructor to suck a dick if they start bitching about it*. :rofl3: You can try for your own amusement but just know it's harder when your starting, when your on steeper terrain, no problems.
> 
> ...


Oh Man,… Argo? I L'd MAO reading that! I knew for sure I had packed on a few too many pounds when I could no longer stand up on my snowboard from a sitting position!!! (…dunno why I'm laughing! :blink: It sucks!) :laugh:

Fat Guy,..  You're in good cumpany here! More than a few SBF members are,… "Gravity Challenged" individuals.  

I had just lost a lot of weight when I first started snowboarding. I was 6', 195# outta the shower!. (about 210-220 geared up!) Down from 315# I am now in the 230-240 range buck,.. and _WELL_ over 250 geared up.

I still ride two decks in the 157-159cm range tho. (…ironically, I started out on a 163cm Arbor when I was at my thinnest!) :dunno: 

Argo's advice is dead on! Get sum knowledge before goin into the shop. This way you know a decent salesperson from the twits! And definitely, get sum lessons and don't let any instructor bully you if you can't do sumthing the "traditional" way,..! You're payin' him!  

You will proly want to learn to strap in standing up tho !! It's just less embarrassing that way, Rather than sitting, strapping in,.. _THEN_ having to roll over to get up from your knees! (B'lieve me, I know!) :laugh: 

So, to make a short story long,…! Welcome! Big guys can certainly shreddit too! You're gonna luv it!!!


----------



## fatguysnowboard (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the help and I look at it this way if I buy it I will use it I don't give up on shit and if I put a few hundred dollars into something I'm not going to give up lol that's how skating was for me I don't know to many 335lb men that can kick flip a 5 set ha thanks for all the suggestions tips and tricks I'll keep ever one updated on this fat guys progress I'll be shredding in no time lol


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Get the biggest JJ Hovercraft out there... you will float. and it's fun on groomers too.


----------



## Erik_H (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't worry, dude, you're not the only big guy here 

Flexibility is a function of board stiffness and relative weight. If you're at the bottom of the weight range a board will feel more stiff, and if you're way over the weight range then a board will feel much less stiff. That is you.

If you want to buy, you should look for a used or "new old stock" full-camber board in the 155-160 range, perhaps a wide model if you have largish feet (wide boards are also stiffer). Camber boards tend to be among the stiffest designs (relatively speaking,) but with your weight it will feel much, much, less stiff. You won't want to go much longer if you're just learning. 

When you get good you'll end up on something quite a bit longer, I suspect--but don't stick yourself on a 175 to start out. And like they said, don't be afraid to roll over; always get up on your knees. Flow bindings are your friend. You might want to consider knee pads for days 1 and 2.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

fatguysnowboard said:


> I don't know to many 335lb men that can kick flip a 5 set ha


That's flippin' awesome if you ask me! My turbodrive is different but comes out the same in the wash: I don't know too many housewives who ride like me :grin: I have never been almost blown off the trail by a large guy, they know how to share and play nice.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Another fat guy here. 5'11" 260. It's cool. Good to see you want to try out the sport.

Knee pads and an ass pad are highly recommended. Maybe get football pants, the kind offensive linemen wear. It will save your tailbone. I always rode with knee and ass pads when I was learning. It saves tons of suffering.

Very true about getting up from your knees. Much easier especially for big men. Flow bindings are a good idea, but if you can touch your toes you should be good in any bindings. 

Learning to strap in standing up is a great idea, I just learned this and I love it. Saves a ton of energy for riding.

How fit are you? I'm fat but also strong and a little bit fit. I recommend working out a little bit before you go out. It will prevent injury. You will be working very hard at first and you will likely be very sore. A little exercise helps. Just do some bodyweight squats or lunges to get your legs a bit stronger. A strong core helps too. Planks are good for that. 

Good luck bro. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

carve and slash the crappy carbs right out!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> Don't sweat it, I'm a big fucker too. 6' 290 if I took a good shit this morning.
> 
> Are you gonna be a brand new rider and never ever on a snowboard before?
> 
> ...


6'1" 290 (I think...) here and he's 100% right. Don't bother getting up from a seated position. Just flip over and get up from your knees. It's not worth the trouble. Strapping in standing up is going to save you a lot of exhaustion and muscle strain versus sitting down and getting up 20-30 times a day. Learn to make a shelf to stabilize your board and strap in standing up. You'll see what I mean once you get going.

I'm not a typical fat guy- I'm a lot of muscle plus a beer gut, so your mileage may vary, but I have no problem getting in a lot of vert and riding aggressively and even getting air on side hits. If you stick with it you may find that snowboarding kind of gives you wings. When I'm riding I feel 100 pounds lighter, and 20 years younger.

I ride a 163 mid-stiff board. It's allegedly too short for my weight, but it's been perfectly fine for me and holds it's edge just fine.

That said, I still need to drop 40-60 pounds. Fuckin beer, man...


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I use to be a big boy at 6'2 290 I'm down to 240-230 these days. That being said I learned on a ride highlife 163w. I'd look into a skunk ape. As far as size anywhere from a wide 160 to 66 or 68 would work. If I wasn't emotionally attached to my arbor roundhouse 166 id sell you it, rode it today and totally rembered why I went to a 160 it's heavy as a mofo.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Is there really a stigma about how to "get up" on the hill?! I get up and going from sitting down, from flipping onto my knees and from strapping in standing up...what's the big deal how you do it? Who's judging?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> Is there really a stigma about how to "get up" on the hill?! I get up and going from sitting down, from flipping onto my knees and from strapping in standing up...what's the big deal how you do it? Who's judging?


Do you weigh 300 lbs and have a belly to deal with? No? If you did then you would not even question this logic. Alot of instructors have this problem


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

scotty100 said:


> Is there really a stigma about how to "get up" on the hill?! I get up and going from sitting down, from flipping onto my knees and from strapping in standing up...what's the big deal how you do it? Who's judging?


I never had a lesson myself, :surprise::surprise:
But I can totally see how there are prob instructors out there who would do something like that... my athletic daughter can't get herself to her feet heel side either she's oh 3.5ft 52 lbs


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> Do you weigh 300 lbs and have a belly to deal with? No? If you did then you would not even question this logic.


Not questioning the logic of getting up on your knees if you are carrying a bit of a belly. What I'm questioning is who is judging what is "better"...in the end, who gives a fck how you get going down the slopes?!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

No one here is saying its universally better, or more acceptable. Big guys are telling another big guy that it's hard as fuck getting up heel side. That's it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where's the logic of going into a thread where fat dudes are giving advice to other fat dudes if you have no advice to give?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> No one here is saying its universally better, or more acceptable. Big guys are telling another big guy that it's hard as fuck getting up heel side. That's it.


It's cool - not picking a fight just generally interested why some people would think getting up on your knees whatever weight you are is somehow less "cool" or "correct" than getting up from a sitting position? As the guys say below...



Argo said:


> Don't bother getting up on heel side from sitting down when your on flats, your too fat, I know.... roll over and get up on your toes, tell the instructor to suck a dick if they start bitching about it.
> 
> .





chomps1211 said:


> You will proly want to learn to strap in standing up tho !! It's just less embarrassing that way, Rather than sitting, strapping in,.. _THEN_ having to roll over to get up from your knees! (B'lieve me, I know!) :laugh:


Personally I don't see why getting up on your knees loses you shred cred!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You are a little bit too dense to get what we are saying apparently. It's not about coolness, I couldn't give a shit about that, I'm old and fat. It's about physics and physiology.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Calm down big guy. Did you actually read any of what I wrote? I'm on your side. Just wondering aloud why other people would "look down" on someone who gets up via his knees. I certainly don't.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's not other people. Specifically, as stated in my post, it's instructors who are taught to Instruct to do a certain things, certain ways.


----------



## Erik_H (Jan 19, 2016)

scotty100 said:


> Just wondering aloud why other people would "look down" on someone who gets up via his knees. I certainly don't.


I look like a stranded turtle on meth when I am in the process of flipping over. So that might be part of it  

Also, when you're learning the instructors tend to promote heel side turns and skids first (to avoid the 'backflop' risk.) Obviously if you stand up on your toes you have to be able to turn on your toes.

I can stand up heelside without problems on blues and blacks, but god help me if I forget and sit down to help my kids on a flat green. Bigger-bellied men will have problems on blues. I doubt anyone has problems on blacks.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can get up heel side fine but if a fall on a trail im getting up on knees. And here's why last season I was standing back up and got slammed into from behind. I get up on my knees now so I can see uphill to see if anyone is coming at me. As far as weather you should be riding or not fuck that noise. I always tell my clients if you want to get in shape or be more active then do it no should criticizee you for being healthy.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, didn't realize that you big dudes were rocking such small decks. I'm 220 and on a 168w. 

With that said, Argo is right in that you need to learn how to fall. I fucked my thumb up 20 years ago from catching a sloppy edge on a flat. Tried to catch my weight. Bad idea. 

Most important is to not give a fuck and do it. Also, video of the 5 set or it didn't happen.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Erik_H said:


> I look like a stranded turtle on meth when I am in the process of flipping over. So that might be part of it


:lol:
Same here! It's really not so much that I actually give two shits about anyone who might be laughing! But I will admit, I do feel a little embarrassed after the 2-3 "failed" attempts to stand up heelside before I remember to roll my tubby ass over and stand up from my knees!! LoL! :laugh:

Once I'm up & moving again, alla dat shit is forgotten!  


Tatanka,... Aren't your runs somewhat more "wide open" there in the land O' Chocolate? Speaking only for myself, as a big dude, If'n I was riding a lot of wide open steep 'n deep, or laying down sum big sweeping carves? I think I'd proly opt for longer 'n stiffer myself most of the time! In fact,.. I will still break out my 163 when conditions are right for it! 

But on our short, crowded groomers? I haven't noticed any real detriment to riding shorter! (...I suppose that might change after Colorado tho!)


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Wow, didn't realize that you big dudes were rocking such small decks. I'm 220 and on a *168w*.
> 
> With that said, Argo is right in that you need to learn how to fall. I fucked my thumb up 20 years ago from catching a sloppy edge on a flat. Tried to catch my weight. Bad idea.
> 
> Most important is to not give a fuck and do it. Also, video of the 5 set or it didn't happen.


Wow that is a big board. I'm 260 lbs and I ride a 157. I will probably get a 163 next since I was 210 lbs when I bought that 157.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My daily rider is a 165w tapered directional Crc


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Somebody post that video of @Mig Fullbag doing the slalom on the skateboard. Cuz it's rad and maybe appropriate....
:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Somebody post that video of @Mig Fullbag doing the slalom on the skateboard. Cuz it's rad and maybe appropriate....
> :hairy:


I have been wundrin when someone would post that! It's an AMAZING clip!!

Guess it'll have to be me! :grin:






Fatguy,.. Wanna take a wild guess which one's Mig?  (...He makes awesome snowboards too btw!!)


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Tatanka,... Aren't your runs somewhat more "wide open" there in the land O' Chocolate? Speaking only for myself, as a big dude, If'n I was riding a lot of wide open steep 'n deep, or laying down sum big sweeping carves? I think I'd proly opt for longer 'n stiffer myself most of the time! In fact,.. I will still break out my 163 when conditions are right for it!
> 
> But on our short, crowded groomers? I haven't noticed any real detriment to riding shorter! (...I suppose that might change after Colorado tho!)


It very could be that. I had a 161w Jones Mnt Twin that felt sluggish as hell. That was when I made the "big" jump up. I guess on the ice hills shorter is a better option. 

Now, as I look for a split board, I think I'll go 174ish. I just have this fear of the board splitting underneath me while riding, hahah.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like riding the same board all the time. If I had a powder specific board it would be 175. My next split will be a 175ish also. It also really depends on the type of snow your riding. The lighter it is you either have to go faster or have a bigger board. The dense snow out here in the PNW I can ride my small(relatively) and get up on top of the snow without issue. Even when we had like 8' in a 10 day period I didnt have issues. In the lighter central rockies snow I would sink down to my knees or thighs when I stopped or slowed down off of "plane"....


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I have been wundrin when someone would post that! It's an AMAZING clip!!
> 
> Guess it'll have to be me! :grin:
> 
> ...


Holy crap!!!! Fat guys rule!! Haha That clip is nuts. :surprise:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> (...He makes awesome snowboards too btw!!)


Yeah he does! I really dig the Hammerhead, it looks like a blast and I want one.

There is a bit of footage of him riding one in this video.
https://youtu.be/ZJGOU0gIlSM

That slalom video impresses me every time I see it posted. I would not even be able to stay up if I tried that shit. Can you say road rash?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the props on my slalom skateboard racing, and for my snowboards guys!!! Stoked!!!:smile: I went to the World Slalom Skateboarding Championships last fall and raced in the Masters class and had an absolute blast! Qualified second in the Hybrid Slalom, right next to snowboard legend Kevin Delaney who qualified and finished first. He also won the GS race and I almost finished second. But hiting one single cone, which was a 0.3 second penalty, took me down to forth place.

I concur with pretty much everything that has been said about us fat dudes in this thread, as I am probably the fatest one on here. The whole getting up on the knees thing, much much much easier. Unless I am on super steep stuff. But for the whole board length thing. Man! Some of you dudes are riding VERY small boards for your weights!!! It depends a lot on your riding styles of course, but still...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

@Mig_Fullbag What are your preferences out of your boards? I mean you own the company so you have to have a favorite you made for you....

I have looked at your boards and considered getting one but have never put my hands on one and that of course makes me a skeptic. I will probably end up on a donek since I have actually gotten a hold of a few of them. I'm probably going for a 168ish camber with early rise nose with taper and 5+cm setback


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> @Mig_Fullbag What are your preferences out of your boards? I mean you own the company so you have to have a favorite you made for you....
> 
> I have looked at your boards and considered getting one but have never put my hands on one and that of course makes me a skeptic. I will probably end up on a donek since I have actually gotten a hold of a few of them. I'm probably going for a 168ish camber with early rise nose with taper and 5+cm setback


Being totally honest here. I have always had several boards in my quiver, even before starting Fullbag. Started riding in 1979, and having multiple boards in the quiver since around 1987 (first real full time job). But usually always went for the same two ones, every season. Those two have varied through the years, but there always was a longer one (176cm to 185cm) and a shorter one (160cm to 170cm). Since the early 2000's it ended up being a 180cm freeride board of my own design (I helped design and test freeride boards for a few local manufacturers during the 90s and early 2000s), and a Burton Fish 160cm. And pretty much all my riding buddies were riding the Fish since it first came out.

So the first two models I designed for Fullbag about five years ago were the Hammerhead 181cm and the Blunt Diamond 162cm. The Hammerhead was inspired by my old 180cm, but completely redesigned and modernized as far as overall shape and camber profile goes. The Blunt Diamond was based loosely on the OG Fish 160cm geometry (big taper and setback), but correcting all the flaws and problems we did not like about it with the input and desires of all my buddies. So those were originally my favorites, for pure egotistical reasons :smile:. The HH 181 for pretty much everything (open pow, carving groomers, steeps, speed runs) and the BD 162 for tight tree riding or when I felt lazy and going slower (remember I am a very fat heavy dude).

But surprisingly, the HH 181 sold out just as fast as the BD 162 from that first run we made. I have even 145 pound guys riding the big 181 and absolutely loving it.

But then came the Diamond Blade... and then the Lifer... and then the Hammerhead 171. So I honestly enjoy all of them. Just depends on how I feel, and the conditions and terrain I will be riding. The only one I almost never ride is the BD 156cm. It is just too small for my personal taste.

Based on the description of what you are looking for, the Hammerhead 171cm would be a good candidate for you. The HH 171 has a medium camber (about 4 mm) with a slightly rockered nose to lift the contact points, and has a super smooth long shovel so the tip has very low rise. Taper is 20mm and setback is 6cm. Super fun in pow, but also carves and handles the speed on groomers like a champ.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How would you rate the stiffness on the boards. The site doesn't really say, I'm 290 lbs so take that into account. The HH is intriguing


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Power to the big dudes!

I'm 6'1" and currently 240. Started off last season @ 280.

I initially learned on a 161W Burton Floater years back, then went to a 163W Ride Yukon. Last season I picked up and rode a 163W Ride Highlife. A couple of weeks ago I treated myself to a Jones Flagship 165W.

I'd really like to try out a larger board also, but there's not a whole lot of places to demo. The Fullbag Hammerhead 171 and 181 look sick, I would really love to take either for a rip.

Oh, and another vote for strapping in while standing up or getting up from your knees rather than your backside.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> How would you rate the stiffness on the boards. The site doesn't really say, I'm 290 lbs so take that into account. The HH is intriguing


Sorry for the late answer Argo. I would say all our boards tend to be on the stiffer side, but without feeling like planks either. I weight way more than you do and ride the stock HH 171 without any problems. I also sold one to a "normal" sized girl who really charges, and she absolutely loves it. What makes them work for such a wide range of weight is the flex pattern. They are fairly stiff under foot with more flex in the tips, as expected. But the stiff part extends a bit farther in front of the front insert pack to avoid the board flexing in a "L" shape, which frequently happens to us big guys.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

The HH 171.









The girl who bought one.


----------

